# Verzauberkunst Rezepte



## Nerf (26. August 2006)

Man kann den Skilllevel von den Verzauberkunst Rezepten, die man beim Trainer erlernen kann nicht mehr einsehen, bitte ändert das wieder =) (wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind dier ezepte auch nicht mehr wie früher nach skilllevel geordnet)


----------

